# full size mare foaling at crooked willow



## eagles ring farm (Mar 5, 2008)

crooked willow


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok, is that a fireplace in the stall?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 5, 2008)

they have some fancy barn it looks like

nice stalls


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Mar 5, 2008)

It looks like those are the barred windows for outside.

I hate I missed the foaling! ~sigh~


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 5, 2008)

Geez, I've never seen so much fussing over the foal before..........they have been fussing with him for

over 12 minutes.........hardly even letting the mare bond with him............wonder what they are doing......

Susan


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 5, 2008)

can't figure it out

is that an oxygen tank or maybe do they have colustrum in it and its a thermos of sometype?

strange


----------



## Boinky (Mar 5, 2008)

lol looks like a fireplace huh? I think it's just a window without the bars on it in a brick building....at least once i looked at it closer.


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 5, 2008)

eagles ring farm said:


> can't figure it out
> 
> is that an oxygen tank or maybe do they have colustrum in it and its a thermos of sometype?
> 
> strange



Thats what I was wondering.............oxygen tank???

I was susprised they wiped the foal down so much......I thought the mare should bond with the foal the way it smells naturally........Susan


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Mar 5, 2008)

Boinky said:


> lol looks like a fireplace huh? I think it's just a window without the bars on it in a brick building....at least once i looked at it closer.



I'm chuckling, too - I knew it was a silly thing to post but man it sure looked like a fireplace




!


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Mar 5, 2008)

Are they _ever_ going to leave that poor foal alone? Seriously.


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 5, 2008)

Flatbroke Farms said:


> Are they _ever_ going to leave that poor foal alone? Seriously.



No kidding............leave the mare and foal alone.....so they can bond.

I'm susprised the mare has put up with so much already.

Susan


----------



## lilnickers (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not sure....but it almost looks like the foal cannot use its hind legs. It doesn't attempt to stand....only when the man holds his hips can it stand. I hope this is not the case.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 5, 2008)

there's something going on as they are milking the mare and looked like they were taking it's temp and stuff.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 5, 2008)

prayers that all is ok


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, I see now that I'm watching again that something seems to be wrong. I hope everything will be okay.

~sigh~


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 5, 2008)

Ahh I wonder if the guy on the ground with the foal is the owner...........he looks so sad.

Just keeps petting and rubbing the foal............aaahhhh, hope the foal gets up soon.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 5, 2008)

looks like they are giving him colustrum with a stomach tube?


----------



## appymini (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like the foal did not make it. The poor thing. So sorry for the family


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 6, 2008)

I've been following this thread on Marestare, the owners still haven't updated on the foal's condition. It was apparently alive when they carried it out last night, perhaps to take it (along with mom) to the hospital. We just don't know yet.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 6, 2008)

He was alive and trying to nurse but hte mare wouldn't let him when they took him out. I didn't actually see them taking him out as i was doing something else at the time but he certainly wans't dead unless he keeled over with a heart attack or something in a few minutes time. I"ve been dying to know what was going on... poor lil guy


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Mar 6, 2008)

I looked at the cam first thing this morning to find an empty stall. I really hope this little foal pulls through.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 6, 2008)

There's an update here on page 9, almost halfway down:

Mare update


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the link for the update..............I watched them for hours and hours and hours last night.

Checked the cam 1st thing this morn............empty stall...........emailed them and hadn't gotten a response..............so glad to see the update here






Thanks


----------



## appymini (Mar 6, 2008)

Great to hear is is doing better and still alive.



I got worried when I woke up this morning to see empty stall and what looked like to me a blanket of some sort covering something.I watched them to fairly late Then working with the baby.


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like she is doing better. I got to watch her be born, it was exciting!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 6, 2008)

oh prayers for the little sweetheart

I felt so bad this morning when I looked and saw the jacket also

it sure looked like it was covering something

I thought they had lost her


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 6, 2008)

Another update bottom of this page:

Mare/filly update


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 8, 2008)

looks like the mare and filly are back home again


----------

